# How do you kill catfish?



## Tratz12 (May 16, 2013)

What's the best way to kill catfish before cleaning them?


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

Cleaning em kills em just fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Cut there tails off and bleed em out maybe?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Put them in the ice chest with ice when you catch them, at least they seem dead when it's time to clean em.


----------



## BHREDNECK97 (Jan 4, 2013)

My grandpa uses a small wooden bat (the kind you could get as a souvenir) and you whack me on the soft spot on their head... Kills me dead!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If its a blue cat a short piece of shovel handle rapped sharply on the back of his head will do the trick.If he stiffens up and quivers, you've hit the right spot


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

Air drown.


----------



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

Hammers are the way to go


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Use a small sharp knife to cut a slit in the skin between their eyes. There is a soft space that runs for and aft just below the line drawn across between their eyes.
Might take a little probing on the first one to locate it but I assure you it is there.
Once you cut the skin just take a heavier straw from a broom or a stiff piece of small diameter wire to slide into the slot while pushing it back through the brain cavity and into the opening in the spinal cord of the back bone.
They will give a slight quiver then just lay there dead. It takes out all of the nervious system in one fell swoop.
Quick, human and very easy to do.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought over the years that method of Sunbeam's was forgotten but it worked for us. But then we weren't born yesterday


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

BHREDNECK97 said:


> My grandpa uses a small wooden bat (the kind you could get as a souvenir) and you whack me on the soft spot on their head... Kills me dead!!


This made me laugh!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunbeam you have brought back memories, I was killing blue cats but your technique is one I ;ve used countless times on my big OPS.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

nikki said:


> I thought over the years that method of Sunbeam's was forgotten but it worked for us. But then we weren't born yesterday


Nikki, I try to tell my boys that I taught them every thing they know but to always remember I didn't teach them every thing I know.
Us old folks got lots of tricks up our sleeves.


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> Use a small sharp knife to cut a slit in the skin between their eyes. There is a soft space that runs for and aft just below the line drawn across between their eyes.
> Might take a little probing on the first one to locate it but I assure you it is there.
> Once you cut the skin just take a heavier straw from a broom or a stiff piece of small diameter wire to slide into the slot while pushing it back through the brain cavity and into the opening in the spinal cord of the back bone.
> They will give a slight quiver then just lay there dead. It takes out all of the nervious system in one fell swoop.
> Quick, human and very easy to do.


thanks my wife is gonna make me wear depends now i just peeeed everywhere


----------



## TNP (May 20, 2010)

Sunbeam is Spot - On. My dad and a friend of his showed me this 35 years ago. Old timers have alot to offer if you pay attention and want to learn. TNP:texasflag


----------



## Duckman15 (Jan 24, 2013)

BHREDNECK97 said:


> My grandpa uses a small wooden bat (the kind you could get as a souvenir) and you whack me on the soft spot on their head... Kills me dead!!


Yuhp thats how we roll in the marsh if throwing em in the cooler doesnt get them then the little bat will!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sunbeam said:


> Use a small sharp knife to cut a slit in the skin between their eyes. There is a soft space that runs for and aft just below the line drawn across between their eyes.
> Might take a little probing on the first one to locate it but I assure you it is there.
> Once you cut the skin just take a heavier straw from a broom or a stiff piece of small diameter wire to slide into the slot while pushing it back through the brain cavity and into the opening in the spinal cord of the back bone.
> They will give a slight quiver then just lay there dead. It takes out all of the nervious system in one fell swoop.
> Quick, human and very easy to do.


Yeah, my beautiful (seriously) future (16 YO then) SIL showed me that trick when I was about 7. Her dad showed her. I think about 15 years ago she stuck a broom straw in my brother's brain. He just flops around now.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

lmao just lay them on a nice cozy bed of ice, they are very cooperative when it come to getting their pajamas off.


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

Ice

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Catfish are hard to kill!!!!!!
I try wacking their head until they are dead.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

12 gauge. But seriously, I clean them in the kitchen sink since I am single and so must bleed them before cleaning by cutting their tails off. It will several minutes before they bleed out, but it sure makes the fileting and cleanup much easier.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I clean the one to three pounders alive, just grip them across the head, thumb on one fin and two fingers on the other side and fillet away. If too big to grip, I drive a nail thru the head into a post, skin and then behead them. . I have built a new air conditioned cleaning shed that will have a hook to hang them on by the lower jar and then skin them and fillet them. I saw this done at a commercial farm once and it works really well.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Poor little cat*

00Buckshot


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

This is a trick question? Right?

Later
R3F


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

I learned the trick that sunbeam is talking about a long time ago. Works like a champ


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I use a Rapala fillet knife.Just find the soft spot between the eyes and wiggle the blade in.He gone!


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

if you have access to a dozer..pull chilled cats out of cooler and line up in a row above dozer blade...you have to bring blade down fast....larger fish may require multiple drops...good luck


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

roadhammer said:


> if you have access to a dozer..pull chilled cats out of cooler and line up in a row above dozer blade...you have to bring blade down fast....larger fish may require multiple drops...good luck


I came back to read this one. I just knew with a handle like roadhammer 
:work:


----------

